# PC Delivery Feedback



## Smilemaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that I picked up my 2010 X5 48i on 2-16-2010 and had a fantastic time. Everything from the minute I arrived at the hotel until I left for home with my new X5 was great. I really enjoyed the ability to drive an X5 (not my car) as "hard" as I wanted to on the track to get used to what it would do, the skid pad was eye opening, and the fast laps (I was able to ride twice) was amazing. You must do this if you are taking delivery on a new vehicle. The factory tour was also cool, just to think that those same people I saw there that day had made my vehicle a week earlier. A special thanks to Jonathan for all of the time and attention he spent with me in FULLY aquainting me with my new X5 as well as before my arrival to ensure that my towing package and illuminated door sills were being installed before my arrival.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post :thumbup:

Glad you had a great time. It was a pleasure meeting you both. You are more than welcome for the help and assistance. Enjoy your new BMW X5!


----------



## js95b1p (Mar 18, 2010)

Communication - BMW maintained contact with me the entire time and worked with me to schedule my cars delivery on a date that worked for me. We were sent emails with attached documents explaining everything from an itinerary, directions, tips, local places to visit etc... I never had any question about was was going on or what to do.

Hotel - We stayed at the Marriot as part of the delivery. My wife and I wanted to come up a day early and check out the area so I went online to check rates but then decided to call the hotel directly which I am glad we did. Once they found out we were with BMW we got a lower rate then listed on the internet including the breakfast buffet and internet which would have cost an additional $35 had I booked online not to mention the room rate savings. The staff was very gracious and bent over backwards to help us with anything we wanted. My wife and I wanted to go to the mall so they drove us to the mall in an X5 and told us just to let them know and they would pick us up. They were willing to take us anywhere we wanted. The hotel has two X5's dedicated to picking up BMW owners and taking them places i.e. the airport. The breakfast was great which had everything you could want on it and made to order. The dinner on BMW's dime the night before was nice as well. My wife and I both had filet mignon. One note that everyone complained about was that the county is dry so on Sundays there is not alcohol sales. Everyone wanted to have wine wither their dinner but couldn't buy it there. The hotel staff even offered to take us over to a store in the city to purchase alcohol and some took them up on the offer. the hotel will serve it and chill it but cant sell it. 

Delivery - we started with track time. My wife and I both got plenty of time behind the wheel of a 335i (you drive what your buying). We tested out the ABS at speeds up to 50mph then slamming on the breaks and steering out of it. Oh by the way at the beginning of the track brief we were told "NYC" which none of us knew what that meant then he explained, "Not your car" and "drive it like you stole it" so, that's exactly what we did. We then moved onto hot lap time which my wife and I each did. The track time was nice just driving the BMW as hard as we possibly could killing both the brakes and the gas pedal alike. Later we moved over to the skid pad where I was able to do 360's in the BMW to test out the stability controls then we later turned them on to see the difference. We then went to the plant for our tour which we got to drive the new X5 diesels over to the plant which my wife loved. We pulled past the parking lot right to the front door jumping up on the sidewalk. We took the plant tour and viewed the museum. The museum is smaller then you would imagine it to be. After the tour we drove back in the X5's to the Delivery Center. We were taken to the off road course where my wife and I got to test out the X5's capability's on the balancer where only the front left and rear right tires where touching then opening the doors to test the rigid frame construction. Then my wife got to drive through 2 feet of water then tested the hill assist function (nice) and the hill decent were I took my foot of the break and gas and the X5 went down the hill controlled on its own at 5MPH. The off road course was a nice bonus we didn't know we were going to do and Jennifer loved it. Completely sold her on buying an X5. We then ate lunch. Lunch was anything we wanted on BMW's dime from the cafeteria all we had to say at the register was that we were with delivery. No burgers and hot dogs here it was quality food with deserts, soups and salads along with any drink we wanted from Red Bulls, Perrier water to sodas. In fact throughout the entire delivery we could have anything we wanted at any time. After lunch we were taking on the track with the BMW M school driver and he took me on a hot lap in an M5... amazing!! He started the ride by saying "welcome to 500 horsepower" and I felt every single one of those horsepower. We fishtailed, drifted completed 360's you name it we did it; what a ride. After that I finally got my car which had options I either forgot it had or never realized which was an added bonus. The staff went over every function and programmed or activated everything for us so when we left we were good to go. 

I dont know how I will ever purchase a car again without buying a BMW or picking it up from the Performance Center. I told them at the Performance Center that they would sell tens of thousands more BMW's if everyone could experience what I did. My wife is beyond sold on the X5 completely forgetting the Acura MDX and the Infiniti QX she was looking at.


----------



## Smilemaker (Jan 8, 2010)

js95b1p said:


> Communication - BMW maintained contact with me the entire time and worked with me to schedule my cars delivery on a date that worked for me. We were sent emails with attached documents explaining everything from an itinerary, directions, tips, local places to visit etc... I never had any question about was was going on or what to do.
> 
> Hotel - We stayed at the Marriot as part of the delivery. My wife and I wanted to come up a day early and check out the area so I went online to check rates but then decided to call the hotel directly which I am glad we did. Once they found out we were with BMW we got a lower rate then listed on the internet including the breakfast buffet and internet which would have cost an additional $35 had I booked online not to mention the room rate savings. The staff was very gracious and bent over backwards to help us with anything we wanted. My wife and I wanted to go to the mall so they drove us to the mall in an X5 and told us just to let them know and they would pick us up. They were willing to take us anywhere we wanted. The hotel has two X5's dedicated to picking up BMW owners and taking them places i.e. the airport. The breakfast was great which had everything you could want on it and made to order. The dinner on BMW's dime the night before was nice as well. My wife and I both had filet mignon. One note that everyone complained about was that the county is dry so on Sundays there is not alcohol sales. Everyone wanted to have wine wither their dinner but couldn't buy it there. The hotel staff even offered to take us over to a store in the city to purchase alcohol and some took them up on the offer. the hotel will serve it and chill it but cant sell it.
> 
> ...


I agree with EVERYTHING written above, my experience was the same in every aspect. I too stayed at the Marriot for two nights and thoroughly enjoyed the entire PC Delivery experience. It could not have been any better!!!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

js95b1p said:


> Communication - BMW maintained contact with me the entire time and worked with me to schedule my cars delivery on a date that worked for me. We were sent emails with attached documents explaining everything from an itinerary, directions, tips, local places to visit etc... I never had any question about was was going on or what to do.
> 
> Hotel - We stayed at the Marriot as part of the delivery. My wife and I wanted to come up a day early and check out the area so I went online to check rates but then decided to call the hotel directly which I am glad we did. Once they found out we were with BMW we got a lower rate then listed on the internet including the breakfast buffet and internet which would have cost an additional $35 had I booked online not to mention the room rate savings. The staff was very gracious and bent over backwards to help us with anything we wanted. My wife and I wanted to go to the mall so they drove us to the mall in an X5 and told us just to let them know and they would pick us up. They were willing to take us anywhere we wanted. The hotel has two X5's dedicated to picking up BMW owners and taking them places i.e. the airport. The breakfast was great which had everything you could want on it and made to order. The dinner on BMW's dime the night before was nice as well. My wife and I both had filet mignon. One note that everyone complained about was that the county is dry so on Sundays there is not alcohol sales. Everyone wanted to have wine wither their dinner but couldn't buy it there. The hotel staff even offered to take us over to a store in the city to purchase alcohol and some took them up on the offer. the hotel will serve it and chill it but cant sell it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharring... Glad you had a great time!

Enjoy your new BMW :thumbup:


----------

